# Core Spun Wolf Fur Made Items



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

The first photo is a double nined & double cuffed mitten. Please keep in mind this is from our wolf that had Mexican red wolf mixed in with her. The 2nd photo is a a hat that I crocheted from her fur. The 3rd photo are long panels 90" wide & 80" long, I dropped and latched up one loop to connect the pieces together. I have more items to show that I've made through the years. The afghans & blanket that hopefully I can add, I want to back them with polar fleece but have not been able to do so yet, so that makes them ufo's! :lol: I have 13 photos that I'd love to show to you all. So here goes with the first 3 items. You'll be surprised with the colors when she blew her coat of fur, wolves do not shed, they literally do what's called, blowing their coat which is some what felted together in very long strands.


----------



## Rayona Hobbs (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! That's so interesting. Tell us some more about wolves while you share your beautiful work. Fascinating. Thanks!


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Lovely! But I too would love to hear more about the wolves!!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Love to hear about the wolves


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Every One,

Please feel free to ask me what ever you like, if I don't know the answer I will tell you. :-D 

First of all, their are 3 types of wolf personalitys, 1. loving like our wolf, 2. the type that is destructive and 3rd, the kind that is afraid of of nearly everything. One would have to be around a litter to know which type may be one of the 3 by their actions.

Wolves are very friendly and they do not have to be fed raw meat, as a rule of thumb, wolves only live 10 to 12 years in the wild. Wild wolves that hunt for their meals do choke on bones that can cut them up inside, just like what can happen to a dog if one is not careful to choose the right type of bone. Chicken bones & the like are very brittle. So we did something right by having our companion for 15 yrs +.  

Wolves are VERY smart and can figure things out, they do need to be raised with other animals if you want a wolf to get along, lets say like a cat, if not raised with one, then they can look at a cat as being on their food chain. But this is true with any wild animal and domestic. Like our northern bobcat was not raised with any other animal and when we rescued him he wanted to eat our cat which we had to protect.

Our wolf could escape from just about any enclosed area we fixed up. We had a 6 foot high fence set up, I am 5 ft. 3 in tall, one day Myinga decided she wanted to start making rounds in a 50 mile radius like what most wild wolves like to do. The same goes with wild wolves, only some will claim more then 50 miles as their turf. If you have ever seen Free Willie, then you know the seen where Willy jumps over the young boys head. That's exactly what I felt like as Myinga jumped over my head and even higher then the 6 foot fence. I stood on my tip toes and could not reach her tummy, we figure that she made an 8 foot or more jump! 

We corrected her like what mother wolf would do, by gently pulling down on her cheek ruff to the ground and at times we would have to act like a wolf ourselves to stay as the head aka alpha, so I learned very quickly how to imitate a wolf's body language by making no sound but to raise the corner of my lip & let it quiver to show I was boss. My hubby did the best he could to do the same but I had to hide my laughter each time he tried.

One day Myinga decided she wanted to shave like what my hubby, Bob did. I was in the kitchen doing morning dishes when I kept hearing this, psssst, pssssst sound. I snuck around the corner from the kitchen & living room & into the bathroom, I could hardly believe what I was seeing. She would take her nose and push the button to get the shaving cream out, then wiped her face in it. Next she nosed open the medicine cabinet door and took out the razor, then got down on the floor, held the razor between her paws and began to wipe her face across the razor as if to be shaving. It was all I could do to keep from startling her and laughing. See, she learns from her pack mates and she thought this is what she should do as well. Finally I made my presents known and told her I would help her shave, she let me help her and THANK heaven she held the razor back words so she didn't cut off any whiskers or shave off any fur around her muzzle. So with in 1/2 hour I had her all shaved and cleaned up.

I need to back up a little here, when she was only 6 weeks old, I took her outside to go potty, she caught on fast to be house broken. It was at night, their was a sound coming from the tree stand, I knew it was a deer creeping through, but little Myinga didn't know what the sound was. She got between me and the wood stand and barked so hard that she knocked herself down, she was a little butter ball. It was so funny and she was very protective from the get go. But I could not laugh right then for it would hurt her pride.

Next thing Myinga wanted to do like her people pack did was to brush her teeth!!!! She chewed off the cap of the tooth paste, squished it out & rubbed the tooth brush in it and chewed on the brush!! When Bob got home from work he put a lock on the bathroom cabinet door to keep her out. Only one problem, they say to be smarter then the animal, well, Bob put the latch on the wrong way & Myinga nosed it open, but I caught her in time to stop her. Bob got the latch put on the right way and that was the end of getting into the medicine cabinet. 

I'd like to suggest 2 dvd's to watch that are really good, Living With Wolves and Wolves At Our Door, they are VERY GOOD. 

When she played she loved to throw her hind end at us to see if she could knock us down, so we would squat some and shove back with our side & give her a shove, all in loving fun, she loved to play in the snow and catch snowballs, she loved to go tobogganing down our yard. She even would pull me on my bicycle but that's another story as she caught the scent of a dead deer down in the swamp!! They get their biggest kicks through their nose!! LOL!!

Myinga would challenge us at times but we had to remain the alpha and she would submit with tail tucked or by rolling over and exposing her tummy.

When I would get sad or cry, she would lick away my tears and then to make me laugh she seemed to know how to tickle me and make me laugh by nosing my neck or under my arm or behind my leg. She literally was good Medicine!! We shared many sandwiches & meals together but she would sit or lay and wait until it was her turn, she understood that she was omega, low man on the totem pole. 

We would all howl at a pack with her and no wolves don't just howl at the moon, they howl for many reasons and have different tones within the howl. One has to learn this as they grow with their companion for wolves or a wolf is not a pet but more of a companion as all animals are. 

More then once we would have company, they would love her, put their face in hers, then look at her muzzle and ears and those almond shaped amber like colored eyes. Then they would say, their is something different about her, she don't look quite right for a germen shepherd! When we'd tell them she's a wolf, they would jump back in fright as if she was going to eat them and they just had their face in hers letting her kiss their cheeks of all things. 

When a wolf gets something that you don't think they should have, like opening the cupboard door & taking out a pan and she DIDN'T want to give it back and showed us her teeth!! Well, now is time for what we call a, good trade!! For example, a marshmallow in exchange for the pan or what ever you are trying to get away from her. Or perhaps a spoon full of a certain flavor of jello will do and at times, one has to be quick with the exchange!! One always has to stay one step ahead of a wolf.

One time she escaped the yard and wanted to run with some people bicycling by, we could NOT get her to come back, "SHE" was having fun. So I sat on the ground and pretended to cry, always had a leash in my pocket. She would get so concerned when I cried & put my head down, then she would come on the run to me. Ah HA, got cha you stinker!! That worked a couple of times then she got wise to the trick & always knew the difference between a fake cry and a real one. 

She would race Bob for his favorite chair, then they would share it & sit together, pretty soon she would get to hot and get down. It was a good game to see who would get the chair first though. 

One night Myinga decided she wanted more space on our bed, she propped her back on me, took all 4 legs and pushed poor Bob out of bed!! I could not help but laugh it was such a shock, but also a mistake on my part. When Bob tried to get back into bed she showed him her teeth!! I was laughing more at Bob and his antiques, but then I conquered my laughter and spoke to her sharply and she let Bob back in bed. Myinga tried to make Bob the omega so she could be one up in the pack, but she didn't make it.

She LOVED to drink running water out of the bathroom sink while standing in it!! Wolves know running water is better then standing aka a pan of water, they are truly born with a lot of smarts! 

Several times she would swipe Bob's tools and run around & around the house with them, playing catch me if you can!!! It took the 2 of us going different directions to head her off and get the tool or tools back she wanted to play with. It was always a game, we learned how to trip her up as she would trip us up to knock us down in play and fun.

One day she took a roll of paper towel, one of Bob's shop tools and some shop rags and placed them in the middle of our home made swimming pool while it was still icy. One day she fell through the ice and we got her out, took her in and dried her off. One time in particular when Bob walked out on the ice that was not so thin he fell through trying to retrieve his tools, I told him it wasn't going to hold him!! LOL!!!! 

The following summer when we got into the pool, Myinga kept taking a hold of the shoulder strap of my swimming suit to pull me out. Then got a hold of Bob suit at the waist to pull him out. At first we were puzzled, then it dawned on us, she thought we had fallen in like she did that last winter and was trying to save us. So we taught her that she too could jump in and swim with us with out danger. She LOVED the water, even water spraying from a garden hose.  

I'm not sure of what more to say except that it's a whole different way of life and a very good one at that, it can be trying at times but it's very rewarding to have the love come back in spades.  

 As I said if anyone has a particular question please feel free to ask. Penny :>)


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi :>),

I put some storys about living with Mde Myinga below, but this response, not sure might appear below the one I just wrote, let me know if you see it, if you don't then I'll tell it again. Please feel free to ask what ever kind of question that you may have. 

Here's one that I almost forgot to tell, one day our cat, Titan who is now 15 yrs, brought our wolf a baby bunny rabbit. Myinga held it between her paws and kissed it, she loved it as if it was her puppy!! NEVER did she try to eat it. Sure WISHED we had a camera back then. If memory serves me right, Myinga was about 10 years old then. She would jump after birds but only in play and never caught one even though it would have been easy for her to do so. :>)


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

She was wonderful and shared her life of love with you and your husband. The years of happiness will not be forgotten, your tears will dry and you will always have the warmth in your heart that she put there.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

THANK YOU, that means A LOT!! She will FOREVER be in our hearts.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

AT 12 weeks old, baby wolves will begin to howl and so do we!


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

They do LOVE to drink fresh running water, our water has iron and stains the sink.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

What an amazing story! Thank you for telling us about your precious Myinga!


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you, every day was a new adventure with her, if I could I would tell more stories.


----------



## dejari (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your stories. She was beautiful.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

You're welcome, I enjoy sharing.


----------



## wanderer (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd like to know where she came from. How did you get her? Is it legal to own a wolf?


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi,  

The law has changed here in Mich., we already had Myinga when the law changed so she was grandfathered in, but no one is allowed to own a wolf any more.

This is kind of funny but my hubby and I both have always dreamed of having a wolf and a bobcat when we were younger. When dancing at a pow wow up north, we met a lady that happened to have one wolf pup left, (this is before the law changed) that needed a good home.

When break time came from dancing we returned to our lodge, the lady came to the lodge door & asked if she could come in, we told her every one was always welcomed in our lodge. When she entered she had the cutest little bundle in her arms wrapped in a blanket, when the little face peered out at us we knew that Myinga had to be ours. For some reason the lady said that she was drawn to us & our lodge and gave us the pup to be our live spirit guide & helper. 

So then we were literally off and running on a new and wonderful adventure that was very different then any other that one could imagine.  

Eventually we did rescue a northern bobcat and named him Lynk, he was such a love but was not raised with any domestic animal, so even a cat was on his food chain. So all in all in our lives we both did get what we dreamed about, a wolf and a bobcat.

Now days since the law has changed, one can get what is called an Old World German Shepard which is removed from it's original wolf ancestors by so many generations down. For example, here is a pic of one that we did have.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

Ps. since you are in Ill. you might be able to have a full blooded wolf. Keep this in mind though, 25% German shepard mixed with a wolf is good, but the more dog mixed with a wolf becomes more dangerous to have as a companion. 

Also if you are interested, you could contact wolf rescues places that most are over crowded and become a licensed & registered rescue foster home for unwanted wolves. Also keep in mind that you may encounter all 3 wolf type personalities. If you want to do something like this if it is not legal to own a wolf in your state, but still want to be a rescue, let the wolf or wolves pick you, they usually will be drawn to you and not run away.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

How wonderful that you have utilized all that wonderful fiber and have tangible rememberences of Myinga. She was beautiful.... Solves are often maligned... there are so many myths about them... but they are magnificent animals. You were so fortunate to have her.... Love Links as well.... We have bobats right here in the city, as we are constantly building and taking away thier habitat... we hae many citified oyotes as well. Thanks for sharing your wonderful pitures and memories and your wonderful projets... Love your lodge...


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, you were so honoured to have to have such a wonderful friend in your wolf, such moving stories. Have you ever thought of writing a book on your experiences. I also love your lodge in your garden. Thank you for sharing your stories.  Forgot to say I love all the things you have made with the fur, lovely memories.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a beautiful pet,he certainly gave you a lot of beautiful yarn,waterproof,windproof ans so soft and warm. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Suzannet (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a lump in my throat reading your wonderful stories. Have you ever thought of writing a book about Myinga?


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful memories with us. You will put a few KPers in their place because a few weeks ago someone posted a picture of a pack of 25 wolves walking in the snow. Most people thought the picture wonderful but a number of them stated that the only good wolf was a dead one. Your dear Myinga shows the other side of the coin and I have loved reading about her. She was very special and so are you and Bob for raising and loving her so wonderfully. It's great that you have her fur to remember her in a different way and I hope that wearing and admiring those knitted items give you as much joy as I felt when seeing them. Amazing work.


----------



## Old'n'Crazy (Dec 19, 2012)

Would you be able to spin and knit from a GSD or other breed of dog? Your wolf and garments made from her coat are beautiful.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

wow! this site is so interesting you learn something all the time.i bet the wolfs wool is lovely and warm and cosy.thank you wintersnow for showing us your beautiful photo`s.please continue to show us more xx


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

I can hear your boundless love for your companion in your onderful stories and photos. Thanks for sharing such a unique and fascinating story. She's beautiful and you were lucky to have each other.


----------



## wooly-minded (Feb 4, 2012)

I was amazed by your wonderful memories of Myinga, I never knew anyone could have a pet wolf! She sounded wonderful. I agree with Vershi - you should write a book about her.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

What wonderful memories and beautiful work.. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm fascinated for so many reasons. She'll always be in your memories and your treasures.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I want a Wolf !!

In my are there are dog/wolf cross.

My Shelties sometimes will howl.. I love it !!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

WinterSnow I would also encourage you to write a book about your life with your wonderful friend. It would make a wonderful memorial to her. Pictures included would be wonderful also how you used her shed wool. So many wonderful memories deserve to be preserved and shared. 
I have a wonderful SiberianX dog that I understand the Alpha thing. They are not as smart as wolves tho from the sound of things. But he still at 6 will challenge me to see if I am still top dog. At least I do not have to growl and snarl at him but close with "The Look" that does not waver till he ducks his head, which is his submission. And oh am I familiar with the butting with the butt thing, give my knees a break please! 
Unfortunely mine baby lost his free roam rights when he was 10 months old due to discovering that sheep were wonderful toys to chase and kill, and also yummy to eat. So tho it broke my heart we tied him up on a 20 foot cable while we were gone to work, which he broke regularly, till one winter when he took out most of our new lambs in one day when he broke a cable. Then he had to be chained. Glad to say he graduated last winter to total couch potato at 5 years old. He is so reliable in the house alone now that we don't fear for things. We spent a couple years dealing with the creative play of the strong Siberian personality and he learned that things in the house were all 'Mine'. that word still works well for him. I still haven't mastered the pulling tho other than if he is on a pinch collar. People think that is cruel but I did my research on it and it is even recommended for walking normal dogs who have some sort of throat injury due to it not choking them but pinching at them. It was like a miracle. Suddenly had a manageable companion dog...At 6 years old now we are hoping for many more years with our baby. Whoppo which we usually pronouce in the spanish way guapo which means Hansom. 
Your companion is way beautiful and sooo smart. I would not have been able to keep up with something that smart. I rather adore wolves but the siberian is the closest I want to get to living with one if they are that smart. Siberians don't always think. So I can get a bit ahead of him most times without too much forthought. There is a wonderful wolf sanctuary I think in Indiana. Have you been there?


----------



## ginette leclair (Oct 25, 2012)

very impressive love your precious wolf never thought a wolf would be so creative and intelligent thank you so much for telling us your story my daughter have millions of pictures she would get crazy knowing you can own such a treasure you are wonderful teller thanks again ginny


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow! That is just wonderful. I just finished reading The man Who Lives With Wolves and I am fascinated. You are so lucky you got to have this experience. And how did you end up with a wolf pup in the first place?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your story. What a wonderful experience for you! I, too, would encourage you to write a book.


----------



## mollymae (Mar 20, 2012)

Wintersnow thank you so much for sharing your story. You have wonderful memories of Myinga to treasure. I would really urge you to write your stories down!
I have learned so much from your postings and I am sure that I am not alone when I say I'd love to hear more!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

How beautiful. And you will indeed have her forever! :thumbup:


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

What a great story. I think you should write a book too. It would be a great older child book. Please consider it.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

WinterSnow, I am a retired elementary school teacher and would also like to encourage you to write your stories just as you did here on the forum. Elementry children would LOVE to read about Myinga or the younger ones would love to have a book read to them. They could learn so much about wolves and probably become protectors of them in the wild just from having experienced Myinga via the book. I could see the children I taught becoming very involved in wolf preservation perhaps via the Sierra Club. You could do so much good for them.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes, you all have our vote. Please write a story about your life with the animals. Here in Indiana, we just went through a story about a family rescuing a white fawn deer and getting in trouble. But it was finally thrown out of court and the couple did not do jail time. It is illegal to own such an animal in the state of Indiana, but the animal was hurt. It had been attacked by an animal and was hurting. You are very fortunate to have had all the experiences you have had. Let us know when the book will be available. Us KPers will make sure that it gets on the best seller list.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

That was a wonderful thing to read. You were so fortunate to share you life with this amazing animal. I have such a respect for wolves and am a supporter of their release into the wild. She was a beautiful animal.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

What a beautiful story about your precious pet. And such beautiful items created with her furry gift :thumbup:


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

A beautiful wolf and a great story. Makes me just want to cuddle up with my dog and enjoy. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

I've just love reading about Myinga. One never stops finding interesting things to 'pick up'.


----------



## sharla2012 (Jan 20, 2012)

You have to write a book.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

what a wonderful story of a cherished friend.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh those pictures of your knitting/crochet are amazing and I love the pictures of your wolf. I had a Golden Retriever and Collie mix... she would blow her coat too... we literaly had to take her to the beach (we live on the coast) and brush her.. then let her run and play.. then brush her some more... the entire stretch of beach would be covered in her undercoat.. We had her for a very long time also.. and she did leave a hole in our hearts when she passed.. every once in awhile we are blessed with very special pets... even though all are special in their own ways and we love all our fur babies there is always those few that were a perfect fit and we will never forget...


----------



## PunchinJudy (Sep 7, 2012)

I enjoyed reading your story about your wonderful Myinga and looking forward to reading more. I also think you should write a book, so that others will enjoy the joy you experienced via your companion pet.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Wintersnow said:


> The first photo is a double nined & double cuffed mitten. Please keep in mind this is from our wolf that had Mexican red wolf mixed in with her. The 2nd photo is a a hat that I crocheted from her fur. The 3rd photo are long panels 90" wide & 80" long, I dropped and latched up one loop to connect the pieces together. I have more items to show that I've made through the years. The afghans & blanket that hopefully I can add, I want to back them with polar fleece but have not been able to do so yet, so that makes them ufo's! :lol: I have 13 photos that I'd love to show to you all. So here goes with the first 3 items. You'll be surprised with the colors when she blew her coat of fur, wolves do not shed, they literally do what's called, blowing their coat which is some what felted together in very long strands.


YOU are amazing! What beautiful gifts your old girl gave you...I can relate a little--I knit with my Samoyed's blown coat. I only have a little of the yarn left--she's been gone 23 years and I still miss her so!


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Reading your story stokes my already hot anger at the people who are doing everything they can to eliminate wolves, claiming they take deer that hunters could take, or mess with livestock. If you're a lousy hunter, don't blame it on the wolves! And if you can't bother to keep your livestock confined, the answer is NOT to shoot the wolves. Grrrrrr. Your story is very heartwarming and makes a bit of happy balance to the "if it moves shoot it" folks. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Fascinating story and projects. :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow! I'm in awe of all your work with the wool.


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

Your story is amazing. You will always have your memories and those beautiful items made from fur. I remember reading years ago about a lady who used her dogs fur in knitted items. I was fascinated by that then and with this story. Is it like a fleece when a wolf blows its coat? Do you card and spin it?


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

That is stunning . They are always remembered .


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Absolutely amazing. Thank you so much for showing us these photos of your amazing work.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is fascinating. It is so nice to have had the animal and now to have these things to remember it by.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

I was gifted a lovely scarf made with wolf fur, when I walked through the front door of my home my own dogs hunkered low to the ground and growled, hackles raised and teeth bared. I took the scarf off and the lunged, and shredded it to bits! I always wanted to use our Alsatians' coat for spinning, but never did after the experience with the scarf!


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes! A book for school children AND one for adults! Since I "hide" in WI, I know it would sell. Especially at all the different organizations, museums, etc. Just a small book reasonably priced would get the word out. They are noble creatures. Have a friend outside of Madison. He saw a male and a female coming across his property. He was then asked if he had any dogs. He said yes, but it was his responsibility to keep the dogs safe. That's his problem, not the wolf's problem. The wolf is just being a wolf. Loved his answer. They've made a strong comeback in WI.


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Love your story and your knitting! Both are amazing and interesting and unique. I add my encouragement to your writing a book.


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

Me again. Also, if you know computers, a blogspot would be good too. Doesn't have to be ongoing. Just a posting of " her" story and what she gave you. Also, make a spot for YouTube.


----------



## charlenekbenton (Jan 25, 2013)

Your knitted remembrances were beautiful & will warm your hearts forever as well as keep Myinga close. I especially enjoyed your stories of a life well lived. My question, how did your journey with her begin? Did you purpose a life with a wolf or was it happenstance? Will you have another? She was beautiful & such a wonderful addition to your home!


----------



## sten66 (May 4, 2011)

I've always loved wolves. I have a small American Eskimo dog who looks like a Disney wolf princess. Myinga was a beautiful companion and your work is lovely too. The crocheted and the woven blankets are especially nice.


----------



## gigglybubbs1968 (Feb 2, 2013)

Fascinating story. How was she with children? And how did u get to own her? not that i want one, no time for training..already have 1 shih-zhu , 2 cats and 4 kids...my plate is full...lol..


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for your post!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I have always wanted a wolf. Unfortuntely, moving from the country to the city has prevented me from doing so. Thank you so much for sharing your story of Myinga with us. I, too, agree that you should write a book letting the world know how beautiful and magnificent the wolf is. Your knitted items are beautiful, too! They will be a constant reminder of your beloved companion.


----------



## Lucas' mom (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi from Southeast Michigan! We had what we were told was an Alaskan Malamute in the mid 1970s, named Kayak. Came from the western Upper Peninsula, one of a litter, so he wasn't wild. He was the spitting image of your gorgeous doggie, blew his fur (I didn't know this was a wolf trait!), was fleet of foot and was an absolute love. Went after porcupines when we spent time in Hancock and was nicknamed "Quill". What a trip trying to get them out of his throat -- anesthesia and a trip to the vet! He lived 12 1/2 years and succumbed to testicular cancer. I used to laugh about knitting his cast-off fur and seeing your work, wish I had! Thank you so much for sharing him with us!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

You have an incredible story. I have to ask - have you read 'Lone Wolf' by Jodi Picoult? If not, you absolutely must read it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous wolf, and what beautiful items you have made from her fur!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

What A WONDERFUL EXPERIENCE, AND ALL THREE OF YOU......wise. THANK YOU FOR INCLUDING US.

oops, my pinkie strayed to the cap key again...
Appreciate the good looking projects as well.....
great that you were given this gift of her fur too. the mittens impressed me first, luxurious and warm looking.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

What a wonder life you had with her. A lifetime of wonderful stories. Would you do it again? Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

This was so interesting, I could have gone on reading all day! I too, vote for a book. The items from her fur are fantastic. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## tigerfan (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for such a wonderful story and of course the beautiful knitting.As someone has said there is a book there and I would be first in line to buy.


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

What wonderful stories. She was an exceptional companion, to be sure. You didn't tell us how you ended up with her in the first place. Was she orphaned, or what happened? The articles you made from her fur are wonderful, and will always be a reminder of her time with you. She was beautiful.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

OH!!! She was so wounderful so beautiful. When I was growing up I had a half siberan husky half german shepard but I always thought she had some wolf in her because she could sure start up a howl and she started real young. She was so loving and protective. If I was home sick from school our other dog would stay at the base of the stairs and Chu Chi would lay out side my bedroom door. As if to say over my dead body will you bother her. I know what you mean by there are a lot more stories.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I read Wolves at our doors, it was a great book. It sounds like you were one of the lucky ones to have had such an intelligent wolf for 15 yrs. I believe they are greatly misunderstood by lay people. Most people should never have a wolf as a pet. You have to know what they are like and learn how to deal with their differences from dogs. Your wolf sounds like she was magnificent. The items you made from her fur are fantastic and beautiful.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

I to loved your story and hope you write a book. Your knit items are beautiful. I would like to read more about your life with your wolf. I was impressed with how much you and your husband loved and understood your wolf. You worked well with it. Not many people would be wise enough to do so well with a wolf. I had a friend who had a pet wolf her father had brought her when it was a puppy. It lived to be 15 also.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

What an amazing adventure! Your writing is very expressive and well done, I too hope there is a Mde Myinga book in you future. She was absolutely beautiful and the items you made will always keep her close.
Thank you for your post.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

what wonderful stories. Alaska has a law that you can now shoot wolves from Airplanes, helicopters, etc. It makes me sick that people can now easily destroy these beautiful animals. I think they get rewarded for killing the wolves too. They are so beautiful, and your precious little wolf was just wonderful.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

If you would read all the posts you would find out how she got Myinga. She explains it all.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing the interesting information about wolves, and especially about your beloved pet. Relationships between animals and humans can be such a blessing to both. My wolf "descendant" is a dog, but I see many similarities in him and your beloved pal.


----------



## LuciaB (Jul 30, 2012)

I enjoyed your post very much.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

So so sorry for your loss, she is simply adorable, I love wolves, I think they are such beautiful mysterious animals. Thank you for sharing that wonderful story and photos with us. The items are amazingly gorgeous. I have never seen anything so beautiful.


----------



## victoria1953 (Feb 8, 2011)

What a lovely baby,who became the most beautiful wolf that I have ever seen!!!!You and your husband are so lucky to have had her in your lives.The pictures are priceless.My husband and I have wanted to raise a wolf for a long time...however my disabilites stopped that from happening several years ago,it just would not be fair to try and raise one when I don't get around very well.If I were you I would publish the life you had with her.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I think that is a great idea Victoria 1953. What a wonderful book that would be.


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow they are all georgous


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Each item is a beauty in its self. You were so blessed to have your dog/wolf and to have a daily reminder of him always. A great story. Thank you for sharing. Revan


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wintersnow, thank you so much for sharing your memories of this wonderful animal. You have enriched us all.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

THANK YOU for enjoying Myinga, the lodge & Lynk. We miss them with all our heart. We had a coyote come up to our back door tracking one of our cats which I didn't like, but since then we have fenced in the back yard. I even got a pic of the coyote too. We hear them yapping quite often across the road over by the river. I know people need places to live but I hate to see the wild animals loose their homes as well.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

It does take A LOT of energy when living with and raising a wolf and I feel even the same would go for a wolf dog cross. I did write a book but never got it published, now since Myinga has crossed the rainbow bridge I feel it's just as well the book never got published, now I can add more to it that will have from the beginning to the end when she left us. 

I do have a story that I would like to post on the off topic area about riding a bicycle with Myinga, I think everyone would get a BIG laugh out of it.  

I have wanted another wolf but now that I'm older and have some disabilities myself, I know I couldn't keep up with the high energy pace it takes. 

THANK YOU for enjoying her as much as we did.


----------



## Puppymama (Feb 19, 2013)

That's such a touching and interesting story told with love. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

I know, it's sicking that people feel that they have to shoot the wolves or what ever they can from the air like that, it's HORRID!! Wolves NEVER over breed their turf and only the alpha male & female breed in a pack. We even had a person try to run our Myinga down in the road once when she was about 9 months old. The guy stopped, never looked around to see if anyone lived along here, all the houses are up on a hill, his family got out of the car, the kids screaming & yelling like they were in the middle of no where and of course, kids ment PLAY to Myinga. When she appeared in the middle of the road the guy started YELLING, WOLF, WOLF!! Get back in the car, it'll EAT YOU!!!! How stupidic!! Hollywood sure does give wolves a bad rap! We did get down to Myinga in the road and gave the guy the dirtiest look that we could give him for trying to run her down, talk about ANGRY!! Made me wished I could of shot his tires on his car!!!! <G>

Wolves LOVE baby's, if it's not their own it's, well look at this..


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

This sounds like a very nice wolf and I am glad you had such a good time with her. Any of you thinking about getting one always remember that they are a wild animal and can change without a moment's notice. A relative of our nephew had one they had raised attack her and her son and he lost his arm. And for those who get mad when people shoot wolves for attacking their animals. We had a wolf take 2 of our calves this year. How would you like it if part of your income was taken away? They were in their pasture where they belonged and the wolves invaded it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a beautiful companion you had! Have you seen the wolf cross stitch pictures I have put up? I have made over a dozen cross stitch with wolves in them. Yes, I am a wolf lover also! I also have a tattoo of a wolf on my left shoulder. When you look at it from different angles it always looks like it is looking at you!

Lovely girl!


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

This is something that we were aware of and we watched for any change like that. I am wondering if the wolf had a rabies shot? NO wolf should EVER have a rabies shot. This is also one cause of a wolf turning and heaven knows if the wolf that attacked had another breed mixed in with it. I do know that when their is a food shortage for wild wolves that they will come in and take live stock as well as any dog that may be left outside on a run. 

Even though having Myinga was a joy, in the end we had to watch her VERY carefully, even as a companion dementia & senitility can set in. It can also set in at any time as well. This is where it can get to be unnerving and one has to be VERY cautious. Their are down sides to having a wolf companion and please remember among the 3 different wolf personality types that even varies among them as well. We were VERY fortunate and we know it.

I wouldn't suggest that a person just go out and get a wolf for a companion. I would like to add this, we did have a domestic German Shepard named, Gonzo, that literally went for my throat, that was more frightening then I can say!! He even bit my dad's arm very badly, he went to the pound. He was only 3 years old. 

Another dog we had was a dobie, when he was about 8 yrs old he started in getting nasty with us, he almost bit Bob in the leg, he even went for my face, I'm glad that we can move quickly. We took him to the vets and while waiting for him to be seen, he lunged at another person trying to bite the lady's leg. The vet who didn't put animals down cuz any one wanted to just get rid of their dog or any pet, put this one down and for good cause. And these are domestics that are supposed to be trusted.

The first domestic full blood German Shephard we had was named Czar, he was almost 1 year old, I was playing with him in the living room, he backed me into a corner with his growling, snarling and showing me his teeth. I had never been so scared out of my wits. Poor Czar didn't stay with us long after that.

Even though Myinga was a wolf, we had far fewer problems with her then we had with domestics. But we were still always extremely vigilant with her, because we always had to do things on her terms as this is what wolves do in their pack. When she grew to adult hood she knew the rules of the pack she was in but we never confronted her to where she felt threatened in any way.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

What area of the forum can I see your cross stitch pitchers? I have done one so far when the time allowed and hope to do more as I can between spinning, making warm items & other things.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

THANK YOU,  

We did write a book but we were never able to get it published due to expense. But maybe that was just as well back then. Now we can add more to what we have written including the down side in her last days. I have to admit that it wasn't always fun and their were many trying times with no one to help us when we came across a problem. Especially after a wolf companion was outlawed here in Mich. Even the vets turned their backs, the only one that we could have counted on had retired. The person that we also relied on had moved, so their was no help their. What we learned was the hard way, experiences and common sense. It wasn't easy to stay one step ahead of Myinga.

We are glad that we got the chance to walk the road that we did with her, but we really don't want to do it again. That dosen't mean that we didn't love her and we still do, she left a huge hole in our hearts no matter how trying things were at times.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this astonishing story.


----------



## lesajack (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you, Thank you for the wonderful story. Your work is beautiful and has so much more meaning then just buying yarn at the store.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

It was my pleasure, GLAD you enjoyed it.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Wintersnow, I want you to know how much I enjoyed reading about your life and experiences with Myinga. I can tell by your words how much she was loved and how she loved you in return. I hope you don't mind but I have copied most of your postings and am sending them by e-mail to a dear friend of mine who many years ago studied and worked with Grandma Twilla (not sure of spelling) and she was made a member of the wolf clan. I remember her telling me about a wolf that Grandma Twilla had living with her. At some point she had to send it away because it was trying to become the Alpha of the house. Thank you for some very enjoyable reading.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Wonderful pictures of Myinga and Geronimo. Could look at this kind of picture all day!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

What a beautiful animal.

this pic isa real beaut!!!!
speaks of her personality..


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

Wintersnow, Thank you for a beautiful story. They(animals) give us unconditional love in return. She's with you when you use the garments that you made. Take Care and God Bless you.


----------



## judy nossaman (May 4, 2011)

FABULOUS! All of it, from your creations to the stories of living with your wolf. You should write a book as you tell it all so beautifully. Thank you this is a great way to get into all of my day.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your stories about Myinga. I especially liked the photos of her and the kitten. We had a blonde lab that helped us raise a kitten. 

I know Myinga is waiting for you on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

Wonderful stories and a lovely ending . She is so beautiful. Thanks for sharing . I read all your stories and it was wonderful.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

That's OK, I don't mind if anyone copies any of the posts I make and sends it to another. That is good that she sent the wolf away to become alpha, at first it would probably be a lone wolf that would eventually gather its own pack to start a new one. I know that some times in a wild pack one wolf will leave and find it's own so it can be come alpha. I feel honored that you think enough of what I have told to send to a good friend so they too can enjoy the life we lived together. THANK YOU.  Here is one of my favorite photos of Mde Myinga that I don't think I have posted yet, feel free to send any pic you like.


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Your girl is gorgeous! What exactly does it mean when she would blow out her coat?


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

This picture strikes up so many emotions for me; strength, respect, and vulnerability all at the same time. Beautiful.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Wintersnow

I don't know if you know it or not but when I click on the link photo I get some add. Check it out. No pictures.


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

What a beautiful story, and how you must miss her, you and your husband are blessed to have such a relationship with a wonderful companion. And to have all the knitted things from her is so amazing. Such a loving family you had with her, never could you have that love and care from a human.God bless you .


----------



## lesajack (Nov 21, 2012)

I see that you knit with a machine and I am interested in how you created the cord and then knitted on the machine. I am so drawn to your story. We have Poodles and I am wondering when they are groomed if the hair can be spun? You are an amazing knitter.


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't wait for my husband to come home so he can read all your posts, he will love them. We are big animal lovers and our dog a Blue heeler is part of our family too.
It would be a shame if you don't get to publish a book of your life with Myinga, also would make a wonderful movie. If I had the money I would set you up for it.I will keep buying that tatslotto ticket each week and pray to win it for you.I can't stop thinking about your wonderful life with Myinga, Bless you.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

Shasta53 said:


> Your girl is gorgeous! What exactly does it mean when she would blow out her coat?


Be patient with me, let me get the pics I need to help explain better. Wolves don't shed, when their fur starts coming loose from their skin it is felted and begins to rise up and stick out above the guard hair fur, they look really aweful when this starts. I have some pics of her starting to blow her coat of fur and some pics of how long the strands are that come out. With regular dogs they can be brushed and the fur comes out in the brush which is like a little mini bat for spinning. Hang on, I'll get the pics and I think it'll help.  I shall return!!


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh BLESS YOUR HEART!! That is VERY KIND of you to wish that. WOW!! I had NEVER thought of a movie!! I have to tell you all that I am literally blown away by such kind and wonderful responses that I did not expect, this is all so awesome to me. No one has ever been so kind then what all of you have been and I THANK FULL for having all of you for friends.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok, try this, make a folder on your hard drive, then go up to File in the upper right hand corner and click on it. A window should drop down and you can tell it to, Save Page As, then when the next box opens it should show your hard drive. Find the folder you made and then save it in that folder. It should save as, Web page complete. See if that works for you. 

I'm still running on Windows (Windoze) ME and we don't have high speed, just a slow dial up modem. We live in a black hole which makes us feel like a mole! :hunf: We can't get high speed connections out here.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

lesajack said:


> I see that you knit with a machine and I am interested in how you created the cord and then knitted on the machine. I am so drawn to your story. We have Poodles and I am wondering when they are groomed if the hair can be spun? You are an amazing knitter.


Let me get some pics to show you better. Bond has what is called a Corder, it literally cranks out the knitted cord in a tube. I used a fine spool of cone yarn that my mom gave me and threaded up every other knitting needle and ran the carriage across the bed which made wide holes between the knitted loops. Then I wove the wolf fur cord between those loops. I think the other pics may help. I shall return!


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Wintersnow said:


> Shasta53 said:
> 
> 
> > Your girl is gorgeous! What exactly does it mean when she would blow out her coat?
> ...


Oh, sounds a bit like a buffalo shed. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

This is the most interesting thread! I just keep coming back to it. I'm looking forward to seeing some more pictures and reading some more stories about beautiful Myinga.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Wintersnow, I was reminded of a book I read several years ago called Hungry for Home. It was fiction but told from the wolf's point of view. I have never forgotten it. Have loved wolves all my life and think it is wonderful that you were actually able to have one in your life.


----------



## prpldragngal (Sep 7, 2012)

I wanna bump this up so I can get all the updates too.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

hi your wolf is sweet. my mean dad had a 1/2 wolf who would guard me at the dog park by standing across me between the threat and me. i sure miss him. what a good heart he had -my dad would get so uptight and full of irritation and call ''tanner'' stupid and tanner would just be happy at him. i'm also glad tanner is with Jesus cuz he had stomach problems and he was 15yr also when he died. what a caring dog.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

You will see Charlie our rescued sheltie next to Myinga as she is blowing her coat of fur. Charlie can be brushed with a slicker or dog brush and the fur comes off in the brush that makes like what's called little bats that is ready for spinning. When wolf fur here is what it looks like and what Myinga looks like, pretty ratty looking for a time untill the coat is alll off.


----------



## grandma clark (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, I see how you would miss her. How you raised her is how I would have. But, how did you get her?
Terri


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't understand half of this technical spinning stuff, but it is fascinating anyway! We once had a chow mix whose winter undercoat came out this way. I didn't know it had a name. He got very motheaten-looking for a while in the springtime.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

grandma clark said:


> Yes, I see how you would miss her. How you raised her is how I would have. But, how did you get her?
> Terri


I think we would all like to know this. It's a fascinating story.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

I have read that poodle fur is to harsh and has to much kink to spin but since I have not had a poodle or any of the fur to work with, I'm not sure if that is true or not. Here is how I made the knitted tubeing that is woven on the knitting bed.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

grandma clark said:


> Yes, I see how you would miss her. How you raised her is how I would have. But, how did you get her?
> Terri


We were traditional dancers at the pow wow's, we had the biggest lodge in the state of Mich back at that time. I had seen a lady carrying a wolf pup that I couldn't keep my eyes off of. After the dance or I should say the first round of dancing was over, we returned to our lodge. The circular door was open, I heard a lady's voice asking if she could come in. I said that all is welcome to enter. The lady came in with a blanket wrapped around the wolf pup and her little face peered out from the blanket. One look and Myinga stole our hearts. The lady said that she had this one female puppy left and felt drawn to come to our lodge and if we would please accept the pup to be our living spirit guide and helper in the fur in this case instead of in the flesh. Bob and I even though we grew up in different areas, he in Reseda, Calif. & me in Mich had always dream of having a wolf. Neither of us knew why, the feeling of the need was just there in us. I took the puppy and her name came to mind right away, Mde meaning, Medicine & Myinga meaning, wolf. The lady had said she was compelled to bring her to us to be a living helper & spirit guide, this is why we named her, Mde Myinga.

We gladly accepted our wolf pup and I danced with her in the show ring for all to see which was considered an honor. Anyone that has a wolf is is considered honorable. Many others had wolf spirits & guides but no live wolf. I was not showing Myinga off, but letting others know what had happened since the previous dance I did not have our baby wolf in the dance ring. It was the honorable thing to do and was also giving thanks to the lady that gave her to us, like a recognition an acknowledgement type of thing. And giveing thanks to that lady.

Why she was drawn to us to do this I don't know, even now I don't know, but we both feel that their are no coincidences, things happen for a reason. So in some ways I do have my ideas as to why she was given to us.  It must have been something that drew the lady to us.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

THANK YOU, give me some time and I'll post more stories. I have dragged out the book I do have & put it back on my hard drive but I was kind of dumb, I changed our names & the names of some of the other fur kids we had back then. I need to correct that and finish the book to the end of her days. Their is a lot to this. I will share more, just going to take some time for me to get it together.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

Tanner was a good boy. He reminds me of when Myinga as a puppy would get between me and what ever sound she heard, bark until she knocked herself down, get up again and start all over. 

Fifteen years is REALLY GOOD for one to live that long, I bet he REALLY LOVED you!!  Do you have a picture of Tanner that you could put up on the site? I'd lOVE to see him if you have one. 

I think your dad was afraid of Tanner and didn't know how to accept him, he also may have been jealous cuz Tanner spent more time looking out for you. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

mzmom1 said:


> I don't understand half of this technical spinning stuff, but it is fascinating anyway! We once had a chow mix whose winter undercoat came out this way. I didn't know it had a name. He got very motheaten-looking for a while in the springtime.


Oh yeah, I sure do understand about looking moth eaten and almost looking like they have mange at the same time. :lol:

So you had a chow mix, was the other 1/2 wolf or do you know? I know chows originated in China and were used for work and guard dogs and that's all I know about them except they do have GORGEOUS red fur, at least the ones I have seen.


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

My Australian Shepherd mix dropped her coat this way. We were told that her mother was possibly half wolf, so this makes total sense. 
I'm loving your story and the pics!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

wanderer said:


> I'd like to know where she came from. How did you get her? Is it legal to own a wolf?


That info is on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I am so sorry for you loss of a beautiful animal. My friend had a wolf/husky and he passed away in August of 2012. He got him as a rescue. Lovely companions they make. 
He was definitely a part of your family and has made you warm in his coat. Lovely colors. Beautiful work to display his memory.


----------



## Pegmn (Feb 10, 2013)

Wonderful, wonderful story! What joy she brought to your lives. Your story of her tales was a treasure to read. Thank you for sharing your lovely memories!


----------



## ginette leclair (Oct 25, 2012)

please continue to explain and give more details about your life with that majestic 
wolf i love everything you write about your fantastic companion. i will be watching for the book believe me you are a good wolf spirit and all the good you are making about the understanding of those magnificent creatures it gives us a kind of reassurance about their behavior thank you again you are good story teller. Survival of the wolf spirit is your work to be done. ginny


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow - it's all soooo beautiful!!! So you are able to spin the fur then? I used to spin our dogs fur (Collie/Belgian Sheppard) but she's gone now.
My son has a white Siberian Husky who blows her coat too. her fur seems kind of short though. Seeing this makes me wonder if I could spin it.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

IMHO, I think that is GREAT that your Australian Shepherd blew her coat instead of shedding!!  You know what I'm talking about the fur being felted when it comes off.  WISHED we could find one like yours, I'd be in heaven again.  Do you have a photo you can up load here?

I have no doubt that you could spin the fur, if it didn't work out for regular spinning then core spinning would be the way to go. Sometimes a slight mist of water on the fur helps it to stick to the core thread when spinning if it gives you any trouble.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

I have no doubt that you could spin the fur, if it didn't work out real good then core spinning would be the way to go.  I even spun dryer lint at one time, now I'm trying to remember how I did it, but I really didn't like it cuz the color was to dull & faded looking.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Enjoyed hearing all about your lovely girl. My neighbours, have rescued Mallumout,Husky, Inuit and half-wolves.The have around l4 currently. They are beautiful animals and very gentle. Love all your writings and have learned a lot. Thank you for sharing your photos too. p.s. love your knitted things too - very nice natural colours and very soft and fluffy.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

OH WOW!! Sure WISHED I could come and be with those rescues, and that is A LOT of them. Think I'd tease until I could bring one home with me.  But I know one day maybe not to long from now another companion waits for me. 

THANK YOU, I'm working to get some pics to share of Myinga to show how much she loved the snow.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

Wintersnow said:


> Tanner was a good boy. He reminds me of when Myinga as a puppy would get between me and what ever sound she heard, bark until she knocked herself down, get up again and start all over.
> 
> Fifteen years is REALLY GOOD for one to live that long, I bet he REALLY LOVED you!!  Do you have a picture of Tanner that you could put up on the site? I'd lOVE to see him if you have one.
> 
> I think your dad was afraid of Tanner and didn't know how to accept him, he also may have been jealous cuz Tanner spent more time looking out for you. Just some thoughts.


oh thx ---i have wonderful pics ///he was so photogenic but i don't know how to post pics here...


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

barbbfly said:


> Wintersnow said:
> 
> 
> > oh thx ---i have wonderful pics ///he was so photogenic but i don't know how to post pics here...
> ...


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

Wintersnow said:


> barbbfly said:
> 
> 
> > Wintersnow said:
> ...


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

What wonderful memories you have. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

I have several full bags of dog fur. My dog, probably mixed breed but possibly some type or shepherd (English or Australian) sheds every day year round. Her hair might be too short to spin but I'd like to find someone to make it into yarn for me to knit. Saw knitted items in Alaska made from yarn of mixed sled dog hair and wool. They were very soft and warm. Why do you keep the wolf hair in the freezer?


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

Here is a place that does the spinning professionally. http://vipfibers.com/ Hope this helps.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

All things in due good time. I know you'll get the pics up. :thumbup: 

I have a few more pics to put up, I'll get them, it's going to show how much Myinga loves a snow storm.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

lawrencji said:


> Wow - it's all soooo beautiful!!! So you are able to spin the fur then? I used to spin our dogs fur (Collie/Belgian Sheppard) but she's gone now.
> My son has a white Siberian Husky who blows her coat too. her fur seems kind of short though. Seeing this makes me wonder if I could spin it.


THANK YOU!  I core spin the fur, then Navajo 3 play it, it's easier that way.  I really do believe you can core spin it, I even core spin cat fur.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

All of your items are beautiful! So is your wolf!


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

THANK YOU very MUCH, I really appreciate that.  She will be forever in our hearts.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

ruthkk said:


> Why do you keep the wolf hair in the freezer?


 By keeping it in the freezer just ensures that no moths or bugs will get into the fur or garment and try to eat it up. I have had little miller or moth like bugs attack my fuzzy acrylic sweaters that I bought from the store. Seems like for ever fiber, their is some type of bug that can or will attack it and start chewing away at it making holes that if at all possible to be repaired.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

iris925 said:


> Here is a place that does the spinning professionally. http://vipfibers.com/ Hope this helps.


Sounds like this lady does a good job, but please ask what kind of core she uses to spin the fur onto. Last thing that should be used is Mercerized cotton thread, it's been bleached and will not hold up. I use cone thread that is called, SureLock for overlock machines, it's 100% polyester.


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

I would like to show you some thing, core spinning can be done on other fine yarns.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Beautiful knits! They're extra special because of your wolf's fur. I'm sure you are comforted and flooded with good memories every time you touch them. I loved reading your stories and seeing your pictures. This is an example of what makes this forum so great. You have a place to share your amazing story and the rest of us have a place to learn new things! THANK YOU!


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

THANK YOU, for your kindness!  Myinga will forever be with us now besides in memory.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

If you write a book (which I surely hope you do) please let us all know where we can buy it! This has been the most fascinating post that I have ever found on this site.
Wonderful wolf, and wonderful life experience for you.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I appreciate how you and dh could'read' your lovely fur. THat has always fascinated me, in books, movies etc. And now we have a friend who can.And that he could read, understand you both, too.good two way...
is wonderful.
bets


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

It was a wonderful experience that I wouldn't trade for any thing in the world.  Life with her was literally full of wonder and awe as well as ouch my brain hurts from thinking of how to out smart her! :lol: 

I did write the book, it's been done now for a little over 2 weeks. We are waiting to hear back from Lulu, we've had a mix up with my new email address verses my old one and have to create a new one which has been done. 

When we hear back from them to get our pass word, then we can up load the book.  They say it will be made available through Barns & Noble, ibook store as well as Lulu and I think a few other places but not sure yet. They will look it over to see if I have any thing that may need correction as well. So as soon as all that stuff has been taken care of, it will be open to the public. 

So the snag we hit is just about over. 

Their are around 70 color photos of Myinga and about 18 or so other colored photos making it about 88 or so photos in the book.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Will it be available in print?
I read better sitting in my stuffed chair.
Also have no e book or such ability to read//
bets


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

purplelady said:


> Will it be available in print?
> I read better sitting in my stuffed chair.
> Also have no e book or such ability to read//
> bets


Bets, I'm sorry to say that due to our financial situation we have to start with an ebook and I think that will be done in different formats. This is a starting point, if enough of Myinga's book sells, then we can have it made into a regular book.

Once we are sent our password so we can up load the book, it will take them 2 weeks before they get it reformated, then they will give us a phone call if they have any questions. After that, then it will take I think, just 24 hours to put the ebook up. I just found this out a little bit ago. As far as I know, it can be gotten at ibook store, Barns & Noble and at Lulu, I think a few more places but don't know yet where. So far, that's all I know.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks so much that is a wonderful friend you had u r blessed.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

No you have your pasture in their territory. They were there first.


Karen L said:


> This sounds like a very nice wolf and I am glad you had such a good time with her. Any of you thinking about getting one always remember that they are a wild animal and can change without a moment's notice. A relative of our nephew had one they had raised attack her and her son and he lost his arm. And for those who get mad when people shoot wolves for attacking their animals. We had a wolf take 2 of our calves this year. How would you like it if part of your income was taken away? They were in their pasture where they belonged and the wolves invaded it.


----------



## NannyChrispy (Oct 29, 2016)

What a lovely story. So glad you had her for 15 yrs! Animals sure are wonderful!


----------

